# OSGi JSR296 (Swing Application Framework) - Konzeptionsfrage



## daywalkertp (31. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine konzeptionelle Frage an alle, die bereits mit OSGi (Equinox) und dem Swing Application Framework (JSR296) gearbeitet haben.

Ich bin dabei eine große Applikation in kleinere Bundles/Plug-Ins aufzuteilen, um sie anschließend als eigenständige Module in einem OSGi Framework laufen zu lassen. Die Applikation setzt derzeit das Swing Applikation Framework ein, welches bestimmte Lebenszyklen (Methoden) vorgibt. Zusätzlich bietet es weitere Features wie z.B. das Resourcenmanagement usw.


*Nun stellen sich für mich folgende Fragen: *

- Sollte man für jedes Bundle eine eigene JSR296 implementierung und somit einen eigenständigen Lebenszyklus vergeben? (Application.launch() Aufruf in jedem Activator)

- Wie würdet Ihr das mit den Ressourcen klären? Alle Texte (*.properties) und Bilder in ein separates Bundle oder lieber den Weg des JSR296 gehen und in den jeweiligen Klassenpfaden einen "Ressources" Ordner anlegen, welcher dann die betroffenen Ressourcen beinhaltet?

- Sollte man wirklich jedes Modul von dem JSR296 abhängig machen?

- Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll diese zwei Technologien miteinander zu vermischen? :suspekt:


Steh momentan ein wenig auf dem Schlauch und bin natürlich für jede Antwort dankbar.

Gruß

DayWalker TP


----------

